# Wrecked today need advice



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

It should fit fine. All the RS package is it has a extender on the bottom to give it that ground affects look. None of the tabs should of changed. If you can find one the same color, with or without fogs depending if you have them or not, you should be golden man. =].


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

how in the world did this happen, mistake the accelerator for brake pedal?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd like to say you need a new wife but mine has a habit of hitting parked cars too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> It should fit fine. All the RS package is it has a extender on the bottom to give it that ground affects look. None of the tabs should of changed. If you can find one the same color, with or without fogs depending if you have them or not, you should be golden man. =].


Not entirely true, the RS package front and rear bumper covers are completely different but you are correct they should fit with no modification. The side pieces on the car is just a small extension. There is no RS package car without fog lights.


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks chevycruze2012 I think this bumper will add a subtle increase to the look

Well I was teaching her how to drive manual and I walked inside to bring some water with us then heard a boom. Apparently she revved up a bit and just released the clutch only a few feet away and slammed into the truck hitch/bumper

Anyone have any other ideas of getting a sportier look with out huge body mods?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i am so sorry to here that man...that one has to hurt!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Not entirely true, the RS package front and rear bumper covers are completely different but you are correct they should fit with no modification. The side pieces on the car is just a small extension. There is no RS package car without fog lights.


The side pieces require a bunch of extra holes (future rust) in the rocker panels. That is a big reason why I don't want the RS package even though I like the interior colors and different bumper covers.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Not entirely true, the RS package front and rear bumper covers are completely different but you are correct they should fit with no modification. The side pieces on the car is just a small extension. There is no RS package car without fog lights.


Yeah...im thinking he just wanted the front bumper. I know those side skirts have all kinds of mounting stuff on them. A friend of mines husband went over the meadian one weekend and tore the **** out of the skirt. Even got into the frame part. Back on topic lol. I wouldn't think the front and rear bumper would be much different for mounting wise...unless they are a little wider somehow but I don't see that they are...and ive seen quite a lot of RS ones.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

sgonnoud said:


> Thanks chevycruze2012 I think this bumper will add a subtle increase to the look
> 
> Well I was teaching her how to drive manual and I walked inside to bring some water with us then heard a boom. Apparently she revved up a bit and just released the clutch only a few feet away and slammed into the truck hitch/bumper
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas of getting a sportier look with out huge body mods?


Your welcome man =]. Ouch...I bet that's a costly mistake. Got any pics of the damage? id like to evaluate them to see what you could do. I used to do body work with some friends of mine and some of my own. I might be able to help you out here without doing some serious modification. I know you will have to replace parts but I want to get an idea of what were dealing with here. =]


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. The rs bumper will directly fit with no mods


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll try and get some up Friday. I'm traveling for work until then. I've been looking at the forums and now I'm starting to like some of the kits people are putting on lol. Makes the cruze look good. 

Thanks all for the input it's much appreciated


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds good. Ill be waiting for them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

sgonnoud said:


> Today my wife hit my truck in the driveway...uhh. I know * I need a new hood *front bumper guard and headlamp housing. Would an RS bumper fit on a 2012 LS without modification. I'd like to add a little bit of a sporty look without buying aftermarket body kits that require a bunch of work to make fit correctly. Any input would be great. Thanks


Perfect time to upgrade to one of these:


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Not to crazy about that hood. If I were to start doing things to the car I'd like to keep it subtle and still clean looking. Any one have any experience ordering with Korean Auto Imports - KIA and HYUNDAI Accessories


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> The side pieces require a bunch of extra holes (future rust) in the rocker panels. That is a big reason why I don't want the RS package even though I like the interior colors and different bumper covers.


Sorry, the non-RS Cruzes have those holes too. I removed the rubber caps and sprayed the insides of the rockers with oil-based rustproofing earlier this year so it could creep everywhere. The car dripped a little and that was that. 

Sucks to hear your Cruze took a hit. Hopefully your wife is game about still learning manual, though!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Sorry, the non-RS Cruzes have those holes too. I removed the rubber caps and sprayed the insides of the rockers with oil-based rustproofing earlier this year so it could creep everywhere. The car dripped a little and that was that.


All Cruzes have holes on the back side of the rocker panels like you describe. The RS models and others with factory rocker moldings have a good 10-12 holes on the outside of the rocker panel to attach the moldings.


----------

